# TYCO 440 Weights



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Does anyone make weights for a TYCO 440 to convert it to a magnetless car ?

GoneGonzo


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Zebco. They're fishing weights, but the little dot ones fit in the squares for the traction magnets. Makes it where you can blow any Gjet out of the water. That's what we do in Texas.

Rich


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Zebco. They're fishing weights, but the little dot ones fit in the squares for the traction magnets. Makes it where you can blow any Gjet out of the water. That's what we do in Texas.
> 
> Rich


Got a pic of the weights, the package or an SKU#? I've got a bunch of the Mattel chassis I'd love to yank the magnets out of.


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

JW Speedparts; part # MM01

http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage2/mprod.htm


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey TWO,

You ever get your Tycos weighted?


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Nope. Got sidetracked. The dot weights are the what we called split shot?? A round weight that was split open. You put the split over the fishing line and squeeze it to lock it in place. I was also thinking of making a mold with the magnets and casting some.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*440 vs. 440X2*

The 440X2 has the seperate tall magnets and the 440 had the one piece flat magnet. Seems to me that if someone would reproduce the one piece flat magnet in brass or similar heavy metal, it would be a fun chassis and revitalize a lot of chassis that are currently gathering dust.

Just a thought...

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

LeeRoy98 said:


> The 440X2 has the seperate tall magnets and the 440 had the one piece flat magnet. Seems to me that if someone would reproduce the one piece flat magnet in brass or similar heavy metal, it would be a fun chassis and revitalize a lot of chassis that are currently gathering dust.
> 
> Just a thought...
> 
> ...


Good idea - bet my nephew could do that. Swap a different arm in there maybe to tone it back a bit . . . hmmmm --


----------

